# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Animated Gimp brushes

## torstan

There have been a few posts recently about creating animated brushes in Gimp. I thought it would be handy to have them all in one thread. If people could post an example of what the brush does and then the brush itself that would be great!

I'll start with a small conifer brush that I created a while ago. Here's an example:


and here's the brush:
trees.zip

----------


## jfrazierjr

> There have been a few posts recently about creating animated brushes in Gimp. I thought it would be handy to have them all in one thread. If people could post an example of what the brush does and then the brush itself that would be great!
> 
> I'll start with a small conifer brush that I created a while ago. Here's an example:
> 
> 
> and here's the brush:
> trees.zip



Cool..

Ok, just to make sure I am 100% sure of what you were saying on the other thread.  If I start a new image and instead of using standard RBG as the colors I us grayscale, then the image will utilize the current brush color when I create my image pipe/hose thingy...

Joe

----------


## torstan

Yes, it needs to be greyscale, and it can't have transparency in the images (it converts white to transparency in the final version). This is from memory from when I played with this last October so don't take it as gospel  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

> Cool..
> 
> Ok, just to make sure I am 100% sure of what you were saying on the other thread.  If I start a new image and instead of using standard RBG as the colors I us grayscale, then the image will utilize the current brush color when I create my image pipe/hose thingy...
> 
> Joe


Yes - White will be 100% transparent, black will be 100% opaque, and greys will be translucent.  The brush will paint using the brush colour.

-Rob A>

----------


## RobA

And on another note, these work great with a random density script (for gimp, of course) I am polishing off...

Here is a density map I painted (this one is inverted, black is highest, white is lowest):



And here is how it paints in your lovely trees:


-Rob A>

----------


## jfrazierjr

> Ans on another note, these work great with a random density script (for gimp, of course) I am polishing off...
> 
> Here is a density map I painted (this one is inverted, black is highest, white is lowest):
> 
> 
> 
> And here is how it paints in your lovely trees:
> 
> 
> -Rob A>



I want it NOW!!!!!   I can't wait....  Rep added... now if I can just rep 10 other people between now and the time you actually post the script.

Joe

----------


## torstan

That script will definitely come in handy. Looking forward to it.

----------


## Morshwan

Look's interesting this kind of work!

Ok I have a question, how to make an animated brush. I have followed a tuto, but it still does not want to work. I have created a file with some layers, each one containing a mountain, and when I draw with this brush, I have only one of them. How can I do?

----------


## Ascension

I had the same problem when I tried this a few months back.  The tutorial is very good at explaining things but it messes one step up.  The part where you start putting the numbers of cells n such into the thing is wrong.  I don't quite remember exactly what fixes it but I do remember that instead of changing the number in the top box it was the second box that needed changing.  So try messing around with those boxes.

----------


## torstan

Morshwan - what program are you using? I can help with Gimp, but photoshop will require someone else to chip in. If you can link to the tute in question then that wil help us pin down the issue as well.

----------


## Morshwan

torstan >> I am using The Gimp. I was replying in a Gimp topic, so I thought it was not obvious to precise my software, sorry.

Ascension > ok, I will try it when I'll come back from work.

----------


## torstan

Sorry, you are dead right and that should have been obvious. Okay, I'll dig out my animated brush and see if I can figure out where you might have gone wrong. Any advance on the tute you used?

----------


## Morshwan

Ascension >> Thx! It works. Focus on mountains brush !!!

torstan >> you are welcome. Anyway, do you have any tips to make animated brushes?

----------


## RobA

> Ascension >> Thx! It works. Focus on mountains brush !!!
> 
> torstan >> you are welcome. Anyway, do you have any tips to make animated brushes?


What kind of tips?

-Rob A>

----------


## Ascension

Glad to be of help, my friend.  He's referring to the tut on the Gimp website about making your own animated brush/tube/etc.  That stupid thing had me perplexed for one whole night and once I finally just started messin around and got it fixed I was burnt out on it and haven't touched Gimp since.

----------

